# Thunder, Lightning, and Fireworks...



## vath (Apr 3, 2005)

Camaro is extremely afraid of Thunderstorms and Fireworks... He always retreats to the bathrooms or even the walk-in shower. If we are out on a walk he will try to pull me home if he hears anything like thunder or a loud firework. 

What is your German Shepherd Dog scared of?


----------



## vath (Apr 3, 2005)

and I forgot to ask if there are any known techniques that can alleviate him of this fear. he's 3.5 human years old now. and has always been afraid. I think it has gotten so bad that we will not even go on walks alot of the time because he thinks that a firework will go off during the walk. he's constantly avoiding certain areas in my new neighborhood and pulling me back home.


----------



## chevysmom (Feb 15, 2008)

Thunderstorms don't bother either pup. Fireworks don't bother Shya at all. Chevy used to be terrified with fireworks but they don't seem to bother him much anymore at all which is good!


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

Sean is afraid of both thunder and fireworks but probably even more so of thunder. I guess you could rationalize that by saying fireworks are not typically all year round.


----------



## lmkersnick (Jul 10, 2007)

Mitzi is afraid of any strange / loud sounds. It didn't help that a couple of years ago the neighbors catty-corner to us set off firecrackers all day/night long, a couple of times when I had just taken her outside to pee. - IMMEDIATE return to the house, practially dragging me. - 
We live within sound of the main roadway thru our area, and *any* strange noise from cars/trucks/motorcycles/emergency vehicles / construction / you-name-it, and she's pulling for the house.









The thunderstorm issue is bad enough that she starts pacing or trying to hide up to 15 minutes before we start to hear anything, and sometimes it doesn't even have to be thunder and lightning. - Even a good, heavy downpour will trigger her anxiety. With observing that she's either trying to dig her way to China thru my bathtub, or trying to fit herself into a space where there's no way she'll fit, we've decided that the best place for her to feel most comfortable is in her kennel, with the cover on. - It's enclosed, dark and away from most all of the noise.









This also goes as far as her not liking the flash from a camera - we don't know if her being the main picture-subject from 4 people with digital cameras in the same household made her not like lightning, or if lightning made her not like the camera flash....


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Both Deejay and Fluffy are not bothered by Thunderstorms or Fireworks & both have passed gun shy tests.
Funny Deejay will sleep while a Thunderstorm is going on, but he watches Fireworks he will look up to the sky after the bang. 
I think he likes them


----------



## GunnersMom (Jan 25, 2008)

Gunner is _terrified_ of thunder. One little rumble, way off in the distance, is enough to have him clinging to me and shivering. I've tried to redirect his attention and play with him during storms, so he'd hopefully start to associate them with something good. No luck. He's always too upset to want any part of it. I've even tried starting the playtime a little before I know a storm is coming and it works great until he hears the first rumble. Then it's all over. I've just resorted to basically stopping whatever I'm doing to sit with him during storms. Seems to be the only thing that calms him at all.

He doesn't like fireworks at all, either, but he doesn't seem to be afraid of them. It's more like they make him mad. He'll run from window to window, fur up, barking his head off.


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

Jesse when the first thunderstorms hit we turned it into a game and a fun thing with play and treats and commands all rolled into one and now no fear at all even with the worst ones we act like nothing is going on and throw a ball and give him a really good chew. Fireworks in May we took him close to some going off in our park and played with a stick and plastic bottles and chased and had a grand old time near end he just watched the pretty things going up in the air while we did in fun 'Oh" and "Ah" "aren't they pretty" in play voices. On July 1st we took him to city fireworks and a little girl we don't know lied on his back and watch the fireworks while he chewed a bone like nothing was going on.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Brady isn't scared at either thunder or fireworks 
he will bark when he hears either one


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

All three of my pups are just fine with loud sounds. Gun shots and artillery included.


----------



## Eve-Lynn (Apr 28, 2008)

Link just turned 7 months and is not afraid of thunderstorms. The other night we had a big one and both him and the kids slept through the whole thing, DH and I not so much. He has never been around fireworks. Maybe next year!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Max is terrified of thunderstorms and fireworks. He was picked up as a stray right after 4th of July 2000 in Kentucky. He had been running loose for over a month before that. Thunderstorms are also pretty frequent and can be severe in Kentucky that time of year so I suspect he just spent about 6 weeks trying to hide from all the noises. Gun noises scare him too. So does the water hose. Dog was proabaly sprayed with water, popped with pellet guns etc to scare him off or so we suspect. 

Here in Oregon we live just a mile or so from McNary Dam, one of the large dams on the Columbia River. They have fish ladders for the fish to get over the dams and when the salmon are running the birds all seem to know where the ladder entrance is and they go after the young smelt there. So the fish and wildlife guys have shotgun shells set on timers from small cannon to shoot over the water to scatter the birds. First time I took Max and Kayos down there to walk on the neat nature trails and the cannon went off, Max nearly tore my arm off. We had to go back to car and I had to take him home. Now I know when the salmon are running Max needs to stay home. 

We try to play with him and distract him when we have the rare (thank goodness) thunderstorm out here and during firework season and he is somewhat better. Course I think he is also getting hard of hearing too.

Kayos and Havoc could care less.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Morgan needs a 4th check box - wants to bite the fireworks! She's crazy like that, my little skunk killing goddess.


----------



## NWS_Haven (Mar 24, 2003)

My IPO3 male (now 10 years old) is afraid of all three. I don't know if it's because something happened before I got him or if their ears get more sensitive as they get older. He'd been a kennel dog his whole life before I got him at 8 years of age.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Tracy, I believe that as some dogs get older their hearing changes, it might have something to go with certain tones. 

When my first GSD got around that 10 years old, sounds he liked before like our old plow truck (he always rode shotgun while dad was plowing the yard) made hime crawl under my desk.

Val


----------



## CherryCola (Apr 24, 2006)

Cherry's not bothered by any of these noises.. I can't think of any noises that scare her


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Cody isn't fond of fireworks but he's not terrified of them. After a while of the fireworks going it's like he gets bored of them. Thunderstorms don't scare him either. I think Isa might be a little nervous around gun like noises but I'm not sure because she reacts to gun shots for a split second like what was that and then lays back down and sleeps. Fireworks don't bug her because she just slept through them.


----------



## artisgsd (Nov 16, 2005)

Vath...

You may be interested in this recent discussion: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubb...true#Post734944


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

Rocky isnt scared of anything, fireworks, thunder, or any other loud noise. Like Morgan he will try to get them, or jump and smell the air after they go off.


----------



## TrackingPuppy (Feb 13, 2005)

Sena and Mariah are not concerned about noises, man made or otherwise. Roxi is a different dog.

If Roxi is outside thunder, fireworks, gunshots, all deep booming noises upset her. She will climb on the bistro table looking in the window letting us know there is something going on and she wants IN. On the occasions we have not been home, she has climbed the fence and lay behind the front porch swing awaiting our return.







Last night there was a good thunderstorm going on, so DH broke down, and allowed Roxi got to sleep in the bedroom.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Nothing scared Masssie--in fact, we used to sit outside on the porch and watch thunderstorms together--but when she was older she became very frightened of thunderstorms. Then she went deaf and wasn't bothered so much any more. Same thing happened with Chama. She's now almost completely deaf and it has to be a pretty loud bang to get her attention. 

Rafi is scared of neither. I play with him outside during fireworks but who knows if that will help when he gets older.


----------



## GSDog (Mar 5, 2008)

Major isnt terrified by anything...If its thundering and he's outside he just looks up in the sky and tilts his head like trying to figure out what it is...I saw once on Cesar a lady that was in the army and her dogs was terrified of bombs...mind you so would I but this dog was in the army with her and she didnt want to get rid of the dog...so what he did is he decorated a room with sound effect of thunder and lightning and rain...had the dog go in bit by bit and made him walk through it all...the dog was also walking on a trendmill...anyhow at the end the dog was ok...all he did is let the dog in the middle of it and yes you have to be there to say its ok its ok and walk with your dog...so next time it thundering go for a walk..yes i know that too..we dont feel like getting wet but heh, I would of my dog was afraid..its only water...so get them ducky booties out..lol


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm blessed with a dog that is bothered by neither fireworks nor thunderstorms. We had a doozy this past weekend (lightning actually struck the tree outside the kitchen window) and Phoenix never flinched. (meanwhile one of my guests screamed) Like some others mentioned, he loves fireworks. Watches them and sniffs the air after they have gone off.


----------



## Mr. Nixie (Jul 19, 2007)

Luckily my dog was born on 5/17/07...so I think this may attribute to her hearing things like fireworks and storms as a young pup (6-8 wks old)

I even let off some bottle rockets and other fireworks this year with her close by and she didnt flinch.

I guess I am lucky or she was conditioned to these noises at a young age thus making her unafraid of loud noises.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

Heidi is the same way. She is also afraid of the sound of the nail gun, when a building is being reroofed. I give her something called Comfort Calm, which you can buy at Petco. I think it is just valaria root and it helps her a lot. I have to give it to her before a storm or fireworks begin to get bad though, or she won't take it, too upset.


----------



## nysirk (Apr 15, 2008)

Dexter my pup doesn't mind the thunderstorms at all, with fireworks he doesn't mind the noise but when he can see them in the sky he will bark, My older dog Libby has been terrified of thunder lighting, fireworks, loud cars, and even strong winds, she will act up before a storm even comes in. She used to try and escape and hide in places she couldn't fit, and stay there for hours and hours after the sounds/storm had ended. over the last few years she has learned to deal with the stress of the storms and loud nosies much better now she retreats to the bathtub, and i put the fan on to block out a little bit of the sounds she seems to have improved and comes out and is back to herself in shorter time periods now. Im just a little concerned her nervous behavior during storms may rub off on the pup.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

We take Riggs to the fireworks every year. He gets bored just standing there and tries to get people around us to play with him.

None of the dogs are afraid of thunder. The Junior Hunter Safety training takes place in the field across the street from us and our 2-doors-down neighbor has a pistol range on their property. None of the dogs are afraid of gunshots.

Winnie is afraid of drums. She jumped the x-pen during the 4th of July parade when the band went buy and bolted to the house. Every since then she stays inside while the rest of the gang is outside watching the parade.


----------



## Wolfie (Jan 20, 2006)

Yukon used to be afraid of thunder (lightning means nothing to him) but ever since I started feeding him Cheese during and after it no longer bothers him.

Fireworks, well I'm the one that has a problem with them. I head to the bathroom and take a hot bath once I hear the first bang. Yukon usually follows me into the bathroom and keeps me company. 

I wish Cheese had the same result for me.


----------



## Dracarys (Jul 31, 2008)

mine all ok with laud things incloding shoting they hear every week
the better be ok with it it's there future job when puppies grow up LOL


----------



## Mary Jane (Mar 3, 2006)

Wolf was terribly afraid of thunder-but with two changes in handling, it's getting better. After cleaning out a closet, we found Wolf there during a really bad thunderstorm. He does pant-but really recovers pretty quickly after having such good shelter. Second-and I can't explain this-Wolf finds playing ball excellent therapy during a storm. Sometimes, just before a storm starts, he looks longingly at his ball and we play for 15-20 minutes (inside, of course). Maybe it distracts him.

Mary Jane


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

Mandalay is not afraid of either. She does even seem to notice them.


----------



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

My boys aren't afraid of either. However, they hate getting wet, but they do like watching the fireworks, and t.v.


----------



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

My 3yr old GSD, is not afraid of either of these things, now my 12 week old pup hasn't experienced fireworks as of yet, so I am not sure how she will respond to them. She doesn't mind any lightening or thunder though.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

> Originally Posted By: MaryJaneWolf was terribly afraid of thunder-but with two changes in handling, it's getting better. After cleaning out a closet, we found Wolf there during a really bad thunderstorm. He does pant-but really recovers pretty quickly after having such good shelter. Second-and I can't explain this-Wolf finds playing ball excellent therapy during a storm. Sometimes, just before a storm starts, he looks longingly at his ball and we play for 15-20 minutes (inside, of course). Maybe it distracts him.
> 
> Mary Jane


MJ - One recommended therapy for storm phoebic (sp) dogs is "the jollies" such as playing ball, whooping and having a good time as the storm approaches and during the storm.


----------



## GermanShepherdLover (Sep 15, 2007)

My guy is the same way. No reaction to storms. But getting wet is a differnent story. He not fond of the rain, and he HATES bath time.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

no reactions to storms from my GSD or our Grey Hound. when our GSD was younger i would play with him during storms indoors and outdoors.


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

Ilan is my "second in command" and has begun to develop just a small reaction to thunderstorms. (She Never liked fireworks) Ilan has never liked loud noises. If we are watching the TV and there is a fight scene happening, she will become aggitated, nosing all the members of the family, and then going to check on her K9 pack. I think she just likes quiet order, and big booms aren't part of her agenda. Anything that may jump my heart, shes right on. If its a minor TS, and I'm not remotely concerned,(because it didn't wake me out of a sound sleep and scare me to pieces) she'll nose me once or twice and then ignore it.


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

My girl, Skye barks once if thunder rolls in suddenly, then she is fine when she realizes it is just a storm.

In my experience, older dogs often develop more sensitivity to storms. My late gsdx did at around ten, but I was able to help her through it. During her last two years she was fine again.

My 15 year old pure 'every breed' is terrified of them now. I wonder if it is because her hearing and sight are compromised, or she feels the static more in her senior years.


----------



## Nikkoli110 (Sep 9, 2008)

Katie isn't scared of thunderstorms or fireworks at all. We actually got her in a really bad thunderstorm, so jokingly I tell people thats why, because she remembers it as such a happy time!







I think its also because I loooove thunderstorms, we sit and watch them together


----------



## ZeusofBillyJo (Feb 9, 2006)

Zeus and a little of Electra are afraid of fireworks. Cesar is not afraid of nothing like that.


----------

